# تابع قضية العفة ومشكلة الجنس - الجزء الثاني فكرة صحيحة عن الجسد



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تابع قضية العفة ومشكلة الجنس - الجزء الثاني
فكرة صحيحة عن الجسد وعلاقته بالروح
للدخحول على الجزء الأول أضغط هنـــــــــا 

في الحقيقة العفة مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بقضية علاقة الجسد والروح، فلا انفصالية في حياة الإنسان، لأن كثيرين يظنوا أن غرائز الإنسان الطبيعية هي معوق أساسي للقداسة، ولكي تسمو النفس وروح الإنسان تنطلق نحو العلو الذي للقديسين وتتعرف على الله ينبغي أن تقضي على الغريزة، وكأن الغريزة هي مصدر الشر وفساد الإنسان، ولذلك بعض الفلسفات تقول أن الله خلق الإنسان نفس وروح ساميةفي حالة صلاح تام، وعندما سقط حبس نفسه في الجسد وابتلاه بغرائزة التي تتحرك باللذة الطبيعية التي للجسد، ولذلك يقولون أن كل عمل الإنسان هو إماتة حواسه وغرائزة وكل ما يفيد الجسد لكي ما تسمو الروح !!!

 وفي الحقيقة اللاهوتية أي حسب مقاصد الله، فأن الحياة المسيحية لا تنبذ الجسد ولا تحتقره او ترفض غرائزة إطلاقاً، ولكن يلزمنا أن نعلم أن المسيحية هي المحبة، والمحبة هيَّ الأساس والقاعدة التي تبنى عليها الحياة كلها، وكل خطية هيَّ خطية ضد المحبة.
  في المسيحية كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين. وعندما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن الجسد  يتكلم عن الإنسان بكليته وليس عن جزءٍ خاص به "سأسكب من روحي على كل جسد"  "ولا يتبرر أي جسد أمامه" ( وهنا طبعاً يتكلم عن الإنسان ككل وليس عن جزء  خاص به كما يظن البعض )، والجسد عند أباء الكنيسة المستمد من تعليم الكتاب المقدس، يقوم بنعمة الله في اليوم الأخير بفعل الخلاص النهائي بمجيء ربنا يسوع .
 
  فليس الإنسان نفس أُدخلت في جسد لأن الله لم يخلق الجسد وحده وبعدما خلقه  وتحرك وعاش أدخل عليه روح أو خلق روح  ولما أخطأت صنع لها جسد، بل خلق  الإنسان جسد ونفس وروح في آنٍ واحد دون أدنى انفصال، وليس هُناك ما يُشير - في  الكتاب المقدس - إلى أن الجسد ( الجسم) هوَّ أدنى (أي أقل أو أحقرّ) من  النفس، فتعليم الكتاب المقدس يوضح أن الإنسان خُلق على صورة الله، ليس في  النفس فقط بل في الشخص كله (أي جسد ونفس وروح)، وميزة صورة الله هذه، لا  تعود إلى عنصر ما من المركب الإنساني، أي إلى النفس أو الجسد أو الروح، بل  تعود إلى طبيعة الإنسان بتمامها كما يقول القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس: (( إن  أسم الإنسان ليس للنفس أو للجسم بل للاثنين معاً لأنهما خُلقا معاً على  صورة الله)). 
 وكذلك القديس غريغوريوس النيصي والقديس إيريناوس يقولان بأن ليس النفس فقط  بل الجسم أيضاً يشترك في سمة الصورة الإلهية المخلوق عليها.
 ومن بين مواضيع التوراة (أي أسفار موسى الخمسة) الهامة أن الجسد هوَّ الذي  أُعدّ لكي ينال النفخة الإلهيه، ليحيا بها، ويُظهرها بصورة ما. فبعدما صنع  الله الإنسان من تراب الأرض نفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة.
 
 وعلى هذا الأساس يرفض أباء الكنيسة ومعلميها كل فكرة تجعل من الجسد عنصراً مؤقتاً أو سجناً للنفس أو مبدأ شرّ يجب مُحاربته في ذاته. ونرى عند القديس بولس الرسول نفسه مفهوم الجسد غير مفهوم الجسم (organism الكائن الحي) الطبيعي:
 إنه مفهوم الجسد "SARX باليوناني"، هوَّ مفهوم أدبي ولا يعني الجسد الطبيعي  الحي. والثنائية ( بين الإنسان الباطن والأعضاء) التي يتم استنتاجها من  المقطع الشهير في الرسالة إلى أهل رومية:
  " فإني أُسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الإنسان الباطن. ولكني أرى ناموساً آخر في  أعضائي يُحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن في أعضائي. ويحي  أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت؟." (رو7: 22-24)
 
 المقصود هُنا: ليس الجسد في حد ذاته، أي في تركيب الطبيعة البشرية، فقد قال القديس بولس الرسول : [ فلآن لست بعد أفعل ذلك أنا، بل الخطية الساكنة فيَّ ] (رو7: 17)
  لقد أظهر القديس بولس الرسول هنا أن الخطية عدو ساكن في الإنسان *وليس عضواً  فيه*، فهي عدّو شرس استبعد ملكات وقدرات الإنسان وإرادته وشوه جسده الطاهر  ولوث غرائزه، هذا الجسد الذي فيه نفخة الله. ولكن لا يزال الإنسان في الداخل  (الإنسان الباطن)، أي في الأعماق، سليماً يطلب الخلاص من الخطية وسلطانها،  لأنه أدرك بالناموس ووصايا الله ما هوَّ الصالح وما هوَّ الحسن، لكنه لا  يستطيع أن يعمله، فهوَّ يطلب النجدة. 
 
 *فليس إذن الجسم هوَّ الشرّ أو أعضائه أو غرائزه*، ولكن الجسم هوَّ "تعبير"  النفس، والنفس هيَّ معنى الجسم، والعلاقة بين الجسم والنفس تُشبه علاقة  الكلام بالفكر، إذ يُعَبرّ الكلام عن الفكر، هكذا الجسم وحركاته تُعبرّ عن  النفس وحالها وميولها، هل تميل نحو الخير الأعظم أي الله الحي، وتتجه نحو الحياة والنور، أم تحب الظلمة والظلمة أعمت عينيها.
 وبذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن النفس ليست مستقلة عن الجسد والجسد أيضاً ليس  مستقلاً عن النفس، ووضع النفس ليس كالأسير في سجنه، بل الجسد والنفس كيان  واحد غير منفصل، وحينما يُخطأ الإنسان يُخطأ بفكره ونفسه وجسده، وتعبير  القديس بولس [ جسد هذا الموت] (رو7: 24) هوَّ تعبير عن سكنى الموت الأدبي والروحي في الإنسان بسبب تسلط الخطية بالموت، وليس موت الجسد في حد ذاته لأنه نتيجة السقوط وليس فعل الجسد في ذاته، وطبعاً أكرر مرة أخرى وأقول أن هذا ناتج عن وقوع الإنسان تحت *سلطان  *الخطية، وخروجه من سلطان الله وعمل نعمته، وللخروج من هذا الموت يتم بعمل  المعمودية، بالتوبة والرجوع لله ، فلا يعود للخطية أي سلطان على الإنسان ،  بل تغريه للوقوع فيها ليبتعد عن الله مصدر حياته وله حرية الاختيار أن يسقط  أو لا يسقط فيها ... ​
​ عموماً  نستطيع أن نقول أن الجسد في حد ذاته، هوَّ طاهر وحسن بكل أعضائه وغرائزه،  لأن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته كشبهه، ويستحيل أن يخلق الله ما هوَّ شرّ  في ذاته، ولكن الخطية هيَّ التي شوهت عمل الله وأفسدت غرائز الإنسان  الطاهرة والمقدسة، وحينما نعتمد ونحيا بالتوبة كقوة مستمدة من المعمودية،  نتطهر في النفس والجسد والروح ونصير مقدسين في الرب بكل غرائزنا وأعضائنا،  ونصير مقدسين في كل شيء..​
إذن - يا إخوتي - الجسد في حد  ذاته بغرائزة مقدس جداً ومقبول جداً عند الله ، لذلك لابد من ان نعي أن  الجسد ليس هو مصدر الخطية ، ولا الغريزة هي المحرك الأساسي للخطية، إنما  هو سلطان الخطية الذي يقع تحته الإنسان فيقوده حتماً للسقوط بكل ما فيه من  غرائز، فيقوده حتماً لتشويه طبيعته وتلويث أفكاره ...


 النعمة معكم جميعاً آمين
يتبــــــــــــــــع
​


----------

